

Internet Explorer drops to single-digit market share - tjaerv
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/14/01/30/1926255/ie-drops-to-single-digit-market-share

======
yawz
_> statistics ... collected from W3Schools' log-files ..._

I guess this does not represent a near-perfect sampling. So I wouldn't rely
too much on the single-digit aspect (although it makes a nice title) of the
stats but the trend is impressive.

